# Saw choice for Stanley 150 miter box



## mandatory66 (Jul 26, 2012)

I just picked up a very nice Stanley 150 miter box and am having difficulty with what size back saw to use with it.
I have an Adria 14" tenon saw that is 4 inches deep, it works well but is on the short side. I see that Bad Axe has one for this box that is 20×4.5 inches which seems perfect, but it is out of my price range. Most of the old Disston saws are not deep enough, a 4 inch depth only gives a 2 inch cut so I would like at least that much depth. I Know that I can use a panel saw with this box but I prefer the stiffness of a back saw. I think an 18×4 or 4.5 would work well but they don't seem to exist. Could use some suggestions from someone using this box.


----------



## ruckspin (Feb 6, 2015)

The manual says you can use a panel saw with the stanley 150. http://www.badaxetoolworks.com/pdf/Stanley%20No.%20150.pdf


----------

